# sweet front end upgrade



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I stumbled across this GTO with a custom front end that don't look really bad GTO pic


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Omg.... please don't tell me that's a GTO....

OMG. THE RICING OF OUR GOATS HAS STARTED :willy: :willy: :willy: 

:lol: Knew it had to happen sooner or later. I'm guessing though that the design of the front end serves no practical purpose (that thing doesn't look very aerodynamic) thus it can be qualified as rice


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

The only thing that looked sweet was the engine covers. I going to paint mine to match my car's color and do some accent work under the hood after my 402 upgrade. :cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa, thats  UUUUGGGLY!! :rofl:


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

**thumbs down**


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Whoa, thats  UUUUGGGLY!! :rofl:


Agreed. That's OMFG Hide the children ugly.

I've just bought one of these...an OEM Monaro VZ nose, new in the box. Now _that's_ pretty... w00t!


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

UCK :willy:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Groucho, where's that picture of a bowl of rice you posted a while back? Re-post please!?!? :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GTODEALER said:


> Hey Groucho, where's that picture of a bowl of rice you posted a while back? Re-post please!?!? :lol:


Wouldn't work...I don't have a picture of rice gone horribly bad.

Holy _crap_ that is an ugly-as$ed front end. _Phew._


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I guess if you only road race the beast.

but, do i get fortune cookie, too


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

maybe the cream of some young guy, would go well :lol:


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Personally, I think that's the nicest looking grand am Ive seen in a while! :cheers :lol:


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

How about this one?


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

"How about this one?"

That looks sick!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That car looks so bad, I think I'm getting rid of mine. I'm appalled.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Agreed. That's OMFG Hide the children ugly.
> 
> I've just bought one of these...an OEM Monaro VZ nose, new in the box. Now _that's_ pretty... w00t!


Hey dude, how much did the bumper run you, I have been thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Chemotherapy may be able to reduce those growths on its face.
If not, surgery is the only chance for survival.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

money? just looks like someone stuck some grillcraft in there....at least its not chicken wire. those chrome engine covers are pretty though. (im from the south, we like shiny things)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Ho much $ for that VZ nose? L00KS GOOD
I would like a Holden or Monaro tag frame


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

GasTiresandOil said:


> How about this one?


i like the honeycomb look, i call them the greatest butterfly destroyers of all, :lol: always like 5 a day for me


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I like the grille on the that blue one.


----------

